# 6.5 300 cervenka rifle



## Ehagler (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a 6.5 300 rifle that I'm not to sure what the 6.5 stands for? Does anyone know?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Caliber
6.5mm=.264"


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I have to say i have never heard of a cervenka rifle before. What is it? While 6.5 is generaly the caliber with something ive never heard of and a quuck google search that didnt say anything, im gonna stay on the side line for more info.


----------



## Ehagler (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll take a picture of the marking in the sides and of the rifle when I get home but I'm not sure what ammo to use, if it's a 300 mag, 300 short make, or something not common?


----------



## Mullet_Key (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds like a custom Winchester Short Mag, bored to load .264 (6.5 mm). Flat shooting. May have to neck down .270 WSM brass Can't tell what or who Cervenka is. Maybe a rifle builder off the grid.


----------



## Ehagler (Jan 21, 2014)

Pics of the rifle and the markings


----------



## Ehagler (Jan 21, 2014)

These are the only markings on the gun


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Is this a sporterized mauser action? I cant tell from the pics. Too dark.

W.H. Cervenka is likely the gunsmith that built it or at least chambered the action.

After a google search W.H. "Bill" Cervenka was a gunsmith in the Bryan Area in the 1950's. That's about all I could find.

Maybe some sort of now defunct wildcat? 300 weatherby necked down to 26 caliber.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't know about the caliber but the scope mounts are old "Master Mount Stith" mounts made for scopes with no internal adjustments.

.


----------



## Ehagler (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes it is a sporterized Mauser action


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks like a 96 Mauser action?


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

As mentioned previously, the era seems right for a 6.5 x 300 WWH (necked-down 300 weatherby mag). Old-school long range cartridge, but there are tons of 6.5 wildcats out there so you'll never know for sure what it is without casting the chamber.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Could it be a necked down 300 Savage?


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Check the bolt face. You can tell whether its a magnum case or not. My guess is either 300 weatherby or 300 winchester. A chamber cast will tell for sure.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Id bet on the 300 weatherby necked down. In the fifties th U S was on top and speed was in high fashion.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

mas360 said:


> Could it be a necked down 300 Savage?


This would be my guess, have a competent gunsmith gauge the chamber.


----------



## HOLLOWPOINT (Aug 16, 2005)

*cervenka rifle*

this is a wildcat 6.5 close to a 264 or 6.5 ackley i have custom rifle dyes for that caliber and also have a rifle chambered for the 6.5 /300 cervenka s.o.b 
if it has been fired much they were known to wear barrel out in from of chamber because they were hot

would you be int-rested in selling are if you will notify me at [email protected] i will give my number and we can talk about rifle i new the builder

thank you


----------



## HOLLOWPOINT (Aug 16, 2005)

i no about your 300 sob i knew the builder left a message for you to contact me 
is like a 264 Winchester or 6.5 ackley i have one


----------



## HOLLOWPOINT (Aug 16, 2005)

*6.5 300 sob*

the rifle is a wildcat 6.5 300 sob that was made from a 300 h&h case
there was also a 6.5 375 sob that was made from the 375 H & H

THESE WERE MADE BEFORE SOME OF THE REM AND WINCHESTER MAG 
THE 300 IS ALMOST LIKE A 264 WINCHESTER 
THE DYES THAT AR AVAILABLE FROM RCBS CALL IT A 264 ACKLEY

I HAVE ONE CHAMBERED IN THE 6.5 300 SOB


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

mas360 said:


> Could it be a necked down 300 Savage?


That's what I was thinking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Weatherby is coming out with a new 6.5-300 wby mag for 2016.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

It say its a 6.5-300 son of *****. lol


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

You won't be sure without a chamber cast (and I would slug the bore just for grins)


----------

